# Unforgettable



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Season 2 starts Sunday, 07/28/2013 @2100 EDT on CBS.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

...and of course it's too late, but the cliffhanger aired either Sat or Sun IIRC. I recorded it, but FFEd through it (I already had a note I'd seen the ep, but wanted to slightly refamiliarize myself with it.. Plus, with me having killed one drive I had downloaded some stuff to, my keeping track of what eps of shows I've seen isn't TOO dumb.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, they did a switcheroo almost as big as "Harry's Law", both for the second seasons of their shows..

and I guess it *wasn't* a cliffhanger resolution like I thought it was going to be.. Weird.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

It's been renewed for 3rd 13 episode summer season


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> It's been renewed for 3rd 13 episode summer season


Wow that surprises me.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> It's been renewed for 3rd 13 episode summer season


Sweet! :up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

WOOHOO.. (even though I don't really like what they did in S2.. it's still better than no S3)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

APRIL 4TH - The second season of _*Unforgettable*_ continues, beginning this Friday, April 4th at 8 pm ET/7:00 CT.

The episode is listed on my TiVo as S02E08.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I thought they canceled this show. I dropped it after only a few episodes in the first season as it turned out to be just another gimmicky cop drama. It was kind of like Psych with a hot chick and none of the silliness. 

When I saw it advertised that the new season would be starting soon I assumed it was just to broadcast the unaired episodes. I can't believe they renewed it. According to epguides.com, the 3rd season is scheduled to begin in June of next year, so it's clearly something to fill a summer time slot that nobody will be watching. I haven't seen anything on the major networks scheduled for a summer season that even remotely piqued my interest. The cable channels seem to have a lock on the summer months with much better programming.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> I thought they canceled this show. I dropped it after only a few episodes in the first season as it turned out to be just another gimmicky cop drama. It was kind of like Psych with a hot chick and none of the silliness.


I only watched part of the first season of Psych, so IIRC, it was the guy's ability to notice things that was the big deal, right?

On this show, she has the ridiculous memory to remember everything, and you see her 'walk back through the memories' to remember/notice clues.

Plus, even Psych with a hot chick is better than without a hot chick!

I do like that the networks are trying something new -- regular big budget shows airing during the summer or out of the normal season at least, and not _JUST_ reality shows (I like reality shows too).

Also, season 3 is june of *THIS* year.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> I thought they canceled this show. I dropped it after only a few episodes in the first season as it turned out to be just another gimmicky cop drama. It was kind of like Psych with a hot chick and none of the silliness.
> 
> When I saw it advertised that the new season would be starting soon I assumed it was just to broadcast the unaired episodes. I can't believe they renewed it. According to epguides.com, the 3rd season is scheduled to begin in June of next year, so it's clearly something to fill a summer time slot that nobody will be watching. I haven't seen anything on the major networks scheduled for a summer season that even remotely piqued my interest. The cable channels seem to have a lock on the summer months with much better programming.


I can't believe they renew lots of shows that are on TV, but there are lots of viewers with all kinds of taste. Luckily, no one forces you to watch something you don't like. I like Unforgettable and will continue to watch it.


----------

